# Alpine 3339



## EvilWagn (Jun 2, 2011)

There's an alpine 3339 up for $25...


----------



## dragnix (Aug 1, 2006)

you have to at least provide a link


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

He started this thread and before the thread was 5 mins old it was gone.

Not to me either, unfortunately.


----------



## EvilWagn (Jun 2, 2011)

Yep.

I realized i should have provided a link, went back to get it and it was gone...

Let's not even mention how i should have just bought it myself.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

ALPINE Graphic Equalizer Model 3339 11- Band | eBay

I have a brain if anyone is interested... shipping of $20 and she's yours.


----------



## EvilWagn (Jun 2, 2011)

starboy869 said:


> ALPINE Graphic Equalizer Model 3339 11- Band | eBay


K so funny story...

Apparently while i was looking at the listing i made some sort of very notable sound which attracted the attention of the lady, she saw the listing over my shoulder and she bought it for me while i was posting here!  

I think she might be a keeper!
:laugh::laugh::laugh:

I really hope it works...


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow lol I bought one of those brand new back in the day. If I remember it was around 499.00 ? Anyways , I put 25 bucks down and paid it on layaway for what seemed like forever lol Moved it from car to car for years ! Wish I still had it .


----------



## EvilWagn (Jun 2, 2011)

And it even works 

One bad button led, one backlight out; nothing i can' handle. 

Might have to buy the lady some flowers...


----------

